# Can I skim coat over my painted popcorn ceiling?



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

In this video I’m going to answer a question I get all the time. Can I skim coat over my painted popcorn ceiling? A lot of times when someone goes to scrape off and remove popcorn ceiling that’s been painted it’s very difficult to remove. If not impossible to scrape off that’s where skim coating comes in to the picture. Please let me know what you think. Thanks so much for watching! -Paul






Let me know if you have any questions or what kind a drywall finishing projects you’re working on in the comments below. 

SUBSCRIBE for more useful Tips https://goo.gl/Es5k5z

Read my entire blog post for more about this project:
http://www.texturemaster.com/skim-coat-over-my-painted-popcorn-ceiling/


----------

